# Problemas con Nvidia, no inicia las X's

## Jack Krauser

Hola a todos, hace años que no paso por aqui (iteralmente hablando), se me quemo el disco duro y la mainboard de

mi computadora y hace 2 años que no tengo, recien acabo de comprarme una y lo primerito: INSTALAR GENTOO =)

Recordando viejos tiempos de como instale gentoo en mi equipo, veo que mi memoria me fallo porque no he podido iniciar las X's XDDDDD

Bueno, actualmente mi equipo es como lo detallo a continuacion con el comando lspci:

```

JackKrauseri7Gentoo ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: [color=red]NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GTX 650][/color] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

Como ven tengo una nvidia gtx650, segui los pasos de la documentacion oficial de gentoo como instalar las X pero no he podido hacer

startx ... Aun no me decido si poner gnome o kde (hace dos años abri un hilo acerca de genome3 y aun quiero ver si lo aplico)

Mi make.conf dice asi:

```
JackKrauseri7Gentoo ~ # cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE ="X a52 aac aalivb acopi adns afs alsa ao apache2 apm audiofile"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Obviamente ya tengo instalado las X's, al principio me dio problemas porque no estaba compilado dentro del nucleo

pero segui este link https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers y este de aqui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

y los de aqui tambien

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7308692.html?sid=a637c898005871a084645d70ea1ab2cf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-898336-start-0.html

https://gentoo-handbook.lugons.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-833074-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819789-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6558377-highlight-.html#6558377

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-931486-highlight-nvidia.html

pero igual no he encontrado solucion a mi problema y por eso recurro a ustedes para que me ayuden a tener

mi sistema gentoo funcional porque me urge tenerlo listo...

Para terminar, pongo la salida de log al iniciar las X's:

```
JackKrauseri7Gentoo ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[   907.759] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[   907.761] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   907.762] Build Operating System: Linux 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[   907.763] Current Operating System: Linux JackKrauseri7Gentoo 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP Tue May 14 09:47:50 ECT 2013 x86_64

[   907.763] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

[   907.764] Build Date: 14 May 2013  05:20:30PM

[   907.765]  

[   907.765] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   907.767]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   907.767] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   907.770] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 16 00:26:58 2013

[   907.795] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   907.821] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   907.821] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   907.821] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   907.821] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   907.821] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   907.821] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   907.821] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   907.821] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   907.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   907.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   907.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   907.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   907.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   907.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   907.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   907.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   907.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   907.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   907.822] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   907.822]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   907.822] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[   907.822] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   907.822] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   907.834] (II) Loader magic: 0x806be0

[   907.834] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   907.834]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   907.834]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   907.834]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   907.834]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   907.834] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   907.835] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0fc6:1458:3555 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   907.835] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   907.836] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   907.837] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   907.837] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   907.838] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   907.839] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   907.840] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   907.841] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   907.841] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   907.842] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   907.843] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   907.844] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   907.844] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   907.845] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   907.846] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   907.847] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   907.847] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   907.848] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   907.849] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   907.850] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   907.850] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   907.851] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   907.852] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   907.852] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   907.853] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   907.854] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   907.854] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   907.854] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   907.867] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   908.274] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   908.274]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   908.274]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   908.274] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  313.30  Wed Mar 27 15:51:21 PDT 2013

[   908.281] Loading extension GLX

[   908.281] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[   908.281] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[   908.281] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 2

[   908.281] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 3

[   908.281] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[   908.281] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 5

[   908.281] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 6

[   908.281] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   908.281] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   908.295] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[   908.295] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[   908.295] (II) Unloading nouveau

[   908.295] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[   908.295] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[   908.295] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[   908.295] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[   908.295] (II) Unloading nv

[   908.295] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[   908.295] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   908.295] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   908.295] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   908.295] (II) Unloading vesa

[   908.295] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   908.295] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   908.296] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[   908.296] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   908.296] (II) Unloading modesetting

[   908.296] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[   908.296] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   908.296] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   908.296] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   908.296] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   908.296] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   908.296] (EE) No drivers available.

[   908.297] 

Fatal server error:

[   908.297] no screens found

[   908.297] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   908.300] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   908.300] (EE)
```

PD: tengo unas preguntas:

Segun el handbook dice que normalmente debe iniciar las X's sin ningun archivo de configuracion

pero al parecer no es asi cuando alguien tiene una tarjeta de video como nvidia o ati... Es cierto eso?

PD2: por cierto, les dejo este comando, de repente pueda aportar algo mas de informacion:

```
JackKrauseri7Gentoo ~ # X -configure

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux JackKrauseri7Gentoo 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP Tue May 14 09:47:50 ECT 2013 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

Build Date: 14 May 2013  05:20:30PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May 20 12:06:48 2013

List of video drivers:

   nvidia

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': No such device

No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.

Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```

Gracias por vuestra ayuda ^^[/code]

----------

## opotonil

Parece que no tubieras instalados los drivers de nvidia:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': No such device
> 
> 

 

Prueba a hacer un:

```

emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse @world

```

Si no te aparece "nvidia-drivers" entre los paquetes que va ha instalar prueba a mano:

```

emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

```

En cuanto al xorg.conf yo, con nvidia, uso uno minimo:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "touchpad"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "card"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "NoLogo" "on"

EndSection

```

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si te sirve tengo una nvidia gforce 610 creo que es del mismo grupo que la tuya, ahí te mando una captura con los drivers seleccionados en el kernel

http://www.mediafire.com/view/u04s2flp4dg0s4d/Pantallazo-3.png

desinstala nvidia-drivers e instala xf86-video-nouveau, a mi me funciona perfectamente sin ningun xorg.conf.

Por cierto he cambiado de ordenador y me he atrevido con gnome-3.6 pero de momento sin resultados, creo que tendré que parchear el kernel con algo así como gallium un proyecto que por lo que he leido parecen muy suyos y no dan más que las explicaciones que ellos estiman necesarias.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias por sus respuestas amigos, disculpen la tardanza en responder, he estado buscando la solucion a este problema y al fin lo encontre aunque no estoy satisfecho con el resultado...

Bueno, vamos por partes....

Primero opotonil

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Parece que no tubieras instalados los drivers de nvidia:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': No such device
> ...

 

Pues si tenia los drivers de nvidia instalado solo que cuando ejecutaba esto

```
X -config
```

Es que sucedia el problema...

Cuando ejecutaba al principio (cuando encendia el equipo)

```
modprobe nvidia
```

Nunca me devolvio algun problema, solo despues de la primera linea.....

Ahora esteban_conde

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues si te sirve tengo una nvidia gforce 610 creo que es del mismo grupo que la tuya, ahí te mando una captura con los drivers seleccionados en el kernel
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/u04s2flp4dg0s4d/Pantallazo-3.png
> 
> desinstala nvidia-drivers e instala xf86-video-nouveau, a mi me funciona perfectamente sin ningun xorg.conf.
> ...

 

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo en hacer una captura de pantalla y mostrarme la configuracion de tu kernel, pero lamentablemente quiero los drivers privativos de nvidia asi que no

hice lo que tienes PERO, me di cuenta de que tienes activado en Graphics Support a Nouveau lo cual tambien lo tenia y segun leyendo por ahi parece que el conflicto que

habia en mi kernel era precisamente eso, que estaba dando soporte para los graficos a Nouveau y no a Nvidia como yo pretendia, asi que le quite esa opcion (yo lo tenia

construido como parte del nucleo, no como modulo) y recompile el kernel. Ahora bien carga mi sistema normalmente pero con la parte que no estoy satisfecho --> Las letras en la

consola mientras carga el sistema operativo salen muy grandes... En otras palabras. la resolucion es como de 800x600 cuando no esta activado Nouveau, pero cuando la activo

me sale a la resolucion que quiero que es mas o menos 1728x1024 o algo asi pero no funciona Nvidia...ustedes entienden   :Razz:  )  <--.

Ahora porque de todo este embrollo (disculpad si me equivoco)? Al seguir la guia de como instalar Nvidia en mi gentoo (siguiendo esta guia --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml)

dice que hay que quitarle soporte de cualquier driver en el siguiente esquema

 *Quote:*   

> For x86 and AMD64 processors, the in-kernel framebuffer driver conflicts with the binary driver provided by nVidia. If you will be compiling your kernel for these CPUs,you must completely remove support for the in-kernel driver as shown:
> 
>  [Collapse] Kernel configuration
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> ...

 

Pero como notan, solo lo seniala que tengo que desactivar el soporte dentro de framebuffer devices pero si miramos en mi configuracion existe algo mas como lo que tienes tu esteban_conde

en tu imagen y es alli donde radicaba mi problema... Una vez corregido eso funciono el comando 

```
X -configure
```

y pude levantar las X's usando el archivo xorg.conf

En sintesis tengo mis ultimas dudas antes de cerrar mi pregunta

- Porque aun se necesita de un archivo xorg.conf cuando se tiene nvidia? (supongo que lo mismo es para los que tiene ati)

- No seria mejor que la guia fuera un poco mas especifica sobre que cosas quitar o poner al instalar nvidia? (pienso que si la guia

me hubiese indicado que no debia activar esas opciones nunca habria escrito una pregunta)

- Como puedo hacer para que cuando cargue el sistema operativo las letras que van saliendo tengan un aspecto de resolucion mayor? (cuando trabajo en consola [tty1 por ejemplo], no logro leer todos los mensajes 

que me informa gentoo y se hace super incomodo el leer asi

Gracias una vez mas por su valiosa ayuda y espero me ayuden con este par de cositas que estoy preguntando   :Razz: 

Saludos!!!

EDITO= esteban_conde, dices que has intentado instalar Gnomer 3.6, yo estoy por el mismo camino pero en este caso esta la version 3.8 en overlay (recien estoy

aprendiendo como funciona overlay) pero tampoco he tenido bueno resultados   :Crying or Very sad: . He abierto un hilo al respecto tanto en ingles como en espaniol, puedes darle un

vistazo si deseas, de repente la ayudan que me den te ayude a ti tambien --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-960284.html (ingles)... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-960288.html (espaniol)

PD: Segui esta guia para Gnome 3 por si te interesa --> http://oleeekchoff.blogspot.com/2011/10/gnome-3-on-gentoo.html (Gnome 3)

----------

## esteban_conde

El caso es que no he mirado guias, simplemente puse ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="adm64 ~amd64" en /etc/make.conf y salvo algun conflicto que otro creo se instaló sin problemas pero despues de iniciar una vez empezó a desdibujar la pantalla y no he podido volver a iniciar, ahora he instalado xfce y de esa manera es como tengo un escritorio usable.

Por cierto bajé un fedora (el más actualizado que encontré) y lo arranque desde el CD para ver como iba el entorno grafico, lo curioso es que usa el mismo driver que tengo con mi kernel pero glxgears no pasa de 350FPS, aunque supongo que si se instala irá mejor, no se quizá pruebe aunque no me gustan las cosas en lata, es lo malo de probar gentoo.

----------

